# Goat carrying twins



## Zummerol (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi all. A question... as i am a little clueless when it comes to goats. We have a goat that was in kid. She was scanned by our vet and it was confirmed. Is it possible for a goat to carry twins and abort one... the reason I am asking is she had blood on her tail and was very agitated. I have been keeping an eye on her. After the blood episode she looked a lot slimmer but her due date is coming and she is rounding up quite a bit


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 15, 2021)

VERY rare but, these things can happen.  Generally, lose one, lose both.    I'd think it was other than that, maybe a discharge or blood from another source.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 15, 2021)

When is her due date?


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 15, 2021)

Between the 1st and 5th November...


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 15, 2021)

The only thing I would do it take her temperature,  incase a dead kid is giving her an infection. 

But if her temp is good, and she is acting healthy, then I would just wait and see.

There are many reasons that a kid might die in utero.  They don't always abort the dead one....

But again,  as long as she is healthy, just wait and see.


----------

